# B&S 14.5 OVH 287707 riding mower



## spaceystacy (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello all! I noticed there are some B & S Manuals that are shared with members. I am looking for a manual for a B & S 14.5 OVH motor, Model 287707-0224-02. I would appreciate any help. My boyfriend has sent me on a quest to find info to help him fix our mower, which I am happy to do but I am not mechanically savy, I am unsure what he has done to fix the problem, or what a lot of the parts are called. Is this Manual available?

Thanks!


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

Stacy,

For parts, you will want to look here, http://www.briggsandstratton.com/document/index.aspx?doc=MS2719_LO.pdf . 

You can find a service manual here: http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Bri...781 Single Cylinder OHV BRIGGS & STRATTON.pdf

Good luck!


----------



## spaceystacy (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## spaceystacy (Apr 14, 2011)

The manual was perfect!!!! Thanks again!


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

You are welcome! Hope your boyfriend gets it going.


----------

